# Why I Love September Trout Fishing



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

itchn2fish said:


> . (Why do I always think it's the last Sat in Sept??


 

Because of the magic allure of the Last Saturday in April.


----------



## JWheeler (Jun 1, 2006)

Me and a few friends spend some time in the UP every year the last weekend in September looking for silver. This year as a bonus, we got into some bows and some brookies. Lots of fun, great fish. Wish I had more time to be up there, as it was awesome last weekend. Good Luck...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

JWheeler said:


> Me and a few friends spend some time in the UP every year the last weekend in September looking for silver. This year as a bonus, we got into some bows and some brookies. Lots of fun, great fish. Wish I had more time to be up there, as it was awesome last weekend. Good Luck...


You weren't in a red van with 3 other dudes and a black lab were you?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, first let me say thank you for the pictures and sharing. All of them make me jealous, certainly just terrific looking scenery as well as trout. 

Fall is my favorite time for trout fishing as well. I normally head to the MO with my Dad, a trip we've done since I was 13-14 years old(normally two-three times a year) I've always done my best for bigger fish in the fall. I love the colors and the weather in the fall, just makes a good trip that much better. Great job and thanks for the post - Bryon


----------



## JWheeler (Jun 1, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> You weren't in a red van with 3 other dudes and a black lab were you?



No we were not. F150 & just 3 of us, no dog.


----------

